# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Tìm từ dài nhất trong xâu

## ngovanquang12c3

Nhập vào xâu st. Hãy tìm và đưa ra từ dài nhất trong xâu.

----------


## hovafa

Var st,kq:string;
vt,dai,min:integer;
begin
write('Nhap St:');readln(st);
min:=0;
st:=st+' ';
while length(st)<>0 do
begin
vt:=pos(' ',st);
dai:=vt-1;
if min<dai then
begin
min:=dai;
kq:=copy(st,1,vt-1);
end;
delete(st,1,vt);
end;
write('Ket qua:',kq);
readln;
end.

----------


## crawlers1214

> Nhập vào xâu st. Hãy tìm và đưa ra từ dài nhất trong xâu.


Cách của bạn tieulong mình không hiểu lắm.


```
var s,st:string;i,j,max:byte;
begin
         write('Nhap xau ki tu');
         readln(st);
         max:=0;
         while s[1]=' ' do delete(s,1,1);
         while s[length(s)]=' ' do delete(s[length(s)],1,1);
         for i:=1 to length(s) do
              while s[i]=' ' do delete(s,i,1);
         i:=1;
         repeat
                   j:=0;
                   while (i<=length(s)) and (s[i]=' ') do inc(i);
                   j:=i;
                   while (j<=length(s)) and (s[j]<>' ') do inc(j);
                   dec(j,i);
                   if max<j then
                      begin
                               max:=j;
                               s:=copy(st,i,j);
                      end;
          until i>length(s);
          write(s);
          readln;
end.
```

----------


## nguyenngoc20

Cách của mình: 
Lặp
Tìm vị trí của dấu cách đầu tiên. Xác định từ đầu tiên của dãy. 
So sánh độ dài của từ đó với max, lớn hơn thì thay đổi max.
Xóa từ đó đi, nhớ xóa cả dấu cách.
Tới khi hết xâu thì xong.
Đơn giản dễ hiểu thôi mà.

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

> Cách của mình: 
> Lặp
> Tìm vị trí của dấu cách đầu tiên. Xác định từ đầu tiên của dãy. 
> So sánh độ dài của từ đó với max, lớn hơn thì thay đổi max.
> Xóa từ đó đi, nhớ xóa cả dấu cách.
> Tới khi hết xâu thì xong.
> Đơn giản dễ hiểu thôi mà.


 Vậy thì cũng giống code của mình, có khác mỗi chỗ mình không delete, nếu bài của bạn mỗi từ cách nhau 2 khoảng trằng thì sai nhỉ?

----------

